# Food Storage Analyzer



## BadgeBunny (Nov 2, 2010)

Have you guys seen the new food storage analyzer at Emergency Essentials??

OMGosh ... it is great!!!

You can put your own inventory in (like stuff from the grocery store, or your own canned stuff), there is a category for future purchases so you can see how what you think you want affects your RDA allowances in a TON of areas, all based on how many people you want to store for ...

It seems kinda complicated at first but once you look around and play with it a bit it all becomes crystal clear ...

It is amazing ... check it out!

Food Storage Analyzer

ETA: I wasn't really sure exactly which forum to put this in for the most exposure so if the mods want to move it, please feel free. Thanks!!

ETTA: Opps, my bad ... this has been around a while I guess. Just new to me! LOL


----------



## horseman09 (Mar 2, 2010)

Without opening the "analyzer", I'm assuming the the site expects the user to list all his prepper goodies on line. 

If that's what it is....................no friggin' way.


----------



## BasecampUSA (Dec 26, 2010)

Good point...

...a LOT of stuff you don't want to open up for on the web...

If it ain't Big Brother, it might be Ivan or Chong... or it will be Julian Assange @ wiki.leaks for sure!! 

_"There's a sucker born every minute"_ - PT Barnum


----------



## kyfarmer (Feb 22, 2009)

Tink i'll write all mine down and post it on the local grocey store board, lol. I do wonder how many have fallen for this, ?


----------



## vn6869 (May 5, 2010)

WOW, the paranoia runs rampant!! 

This is just a tool you can use to make sure you have enough of the right things, you can just as easily do it with the downloadable spread sheet.

Now when the food police get organized and take over, you will have to do it anyway. :ignore:


----------



## Clarice (Aug 19, 2010)

No way will I list my preps on the internet. I do keep an inventory, but it is one that is locked away and easily destroyed as some other info I don't want "the powers that be" to have. Paranoied?? NO. Just rather be safe than sorry. Anything you have ever entered on the computer is still there, Unless you have destroyed your hard drive. But if you have sent any information to anyone via the internet, that info is still floating around in cyber space and can be traced back to you. Remember you never know who is watching and listening.


----------



## PamsPride (Dec 21, 2010)

I did it and you are not really listing your food. You just put an estimated number in of how much you have or how much you are going to buy and it gives you an estimate for how long it should last for the amount of people you put in. It said my food preps (that I guessed at, I am not real good with organization) would last 167 days for 8 people in my house. But I did not find a place to put in all the meat in my freezer or a place to account for my chicken eggs and goats milk.
I actually thought it was a very useful tool. I thought it was really user friendly. It did not save any of my info either.


----------



## gypsysue (Mar 27, 2010)

PamsPride said:


> I did it and you are not really listing your food. You just put an estimated number in of how much you have or how much you are going to buy


I wouldn't put even an ESTIMATE of what I have or plan/expect to buy, on an online anything.



> It did not save any of my info either.


You hope...

It's amazing what I've filled out in the past, such as for getting estimates, that claimed it didn't save information, and yet it reappeared on future visits. Even when I've backspaced and "erased" information and then re-entered things, it kept trying to correct me to what I previously had typed in.

I would never take that chance with my prep information any more than I would with financial/identity (SS #, etc.) information online.

However, I think it's a good idea to make a secure analysis of what you have and how long it'll last, and keep it off the internet and in a safe place.


----------



## worldengineer (Sep 20, 2010)

Its got to be Uncle Sam's site. Its like Blackwater for food....


----------



## JayJay (Nov 23, 2010)

However, I think it's a good idea to make a secure analysis of what you have and how long it'll last, and keep it off the internet and in a safe place. 


Gypsysue--that's what I did with my inventory sheet ...one day I was really curious, used servings from all inventoried food, etc..like the poster here, you can't really assess the meat, vegs in freezer...but I did get a great estimate of how long before we starve..:ignore:


----------



## gypsysue (Mar 27, 2010)

JayJay said:


> I did get a great estimate of how long before we starve..:ignore:


What, and you're not going to tell us??? :ignore: 

I thought we were sitting pretty good on some things until I actually figured up how far it would go. Kinda scary.  

It really is a good idea to do an assessment of your stores and supplies.


----------



## JayJay (Nov 23, 2010)

GypsySue...you are so right..I am an organizer, sorter, list maker, etc(married to a procrastinator )...and I just needed to know...so I have a very conservative estimate...just of those things in boxes, packets, containers, cans, that I could count..but I sleep better knowing what I have and even with the inventory, have added more rice...it keeps going up??

I keep getting it as cheaply as I can find it and putting it in buckets with D.E. inside..

Learned 30 pounds fills one 5 gallon bucket nicely..


----------



## BadgeBunny (Nov 2, 2010)

JayJay said:


> However, I think it's a good idea to make a secure analysis of what you have and how long it'll last, and keep it off the internet and in a safe place.
> 
> Gypsysue--that's what I did with my inventory sheet ...one day I was really curious, used servings from all inventoried food, etc..like the poster here, you can't really assess the meat, vegs in freezer...*but I did get a great estimate of how long before we starve..:*ignore:


LOL ... me too! Honestly, I expected some dissention but dang ... Oh, well ... to each their own I guess ...

I just guestimated my stores too and was interested in the calorie/nutrient percentage calculations. Was a real eye opener for me so it was worth any breech of OPSEC I might have incurred.

Or maybe I don't worry as much because I am married to the NWO ... and I know just how little they really plan on doing to the masses ... 

I am out for the rest of the weekend guys and gals ... have a very Happy New Years and I will "talk" to you next year!! :wave:


----------



## NaeKid (Oct 17, 2008)

Clarice said:


> Anything you have ever entered on the computer is still there, Unless you have destroyed your hard drive.


With the right systems, everything that has ever been on a harddrive or memory-stick or (insert device name here) can have the data recovered. Now, it is possible to make things very difficult to retrieve data that you don't want recovered and that would include using a very large drill-bit on a drill-press to put several large holes through a hard-drive. I haven't been able to recover data very well when that happens (ya, I tried) but even using magnets and software-based "erasers" I can still pull quite a bit of info off of a drive.


----------



## The_Blob (Dec 24, 2008)

yeah, when i dispose of a HD I just say:










:lolsmash: :lolsmash: :lolsmash:


----------



## horseman09 (Mar 2, 2010)

NaeKid said:


> With the right systems, everything that has ever been on a harddrive or memory-stick or (insert device name here) can have the data recovered. Now, it is possible to make things very difficult to retrieve data that you don't want recovered and that would include using a very large drill-bit on a drill-press to put several large holes through a hard-drive. I haven't been able to recover data very well when that happens (ya, I tried) but even using magnets and software-based "erasers" I can still pull quite a bit of info off of a drive.


NaeKid, I'll betcha can't recover data from a disc that has be microwaved.


----------



## NaeKid (Oct 17, 2008)

horseman09 said:


> NaeKid, I'll betcha can't recover data from a disc that has be microwaved.


Ya know ... I don't think that I have tried to recover a microwaved harddrive before ... be interesting to try.


----------



## horseman09 (Mar 2, 2010)

NaeKid said:


> Ya know ... I don't think that I have tried to recover a microwaved harddrive before ... be interesting to try.


Only college kids.  One weekend a few years ago, one of my daughters came home from college and said, "Mom and Dad. Watch this!" She then put a CD in the mic and turned it on. Looked like a Jacob's Ladder from a Frankenstien movie. Blue and white static sparking everywhere, the stench of burning plastic...................

I said, "Hun. Is this what we get for $34,000 a year in tuition?" 

Bzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz Bzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz


----------



## Jason (Jul 25, 2009)

We used to do that in college, too!!! Put a little water in a plastic cup, laid a CD on top of the cup, turned on the microwave for about three seconds and the inner foil of the disc would shatter, leaving the clear plastic outer shell undamaged. Looked like a tiny little hell storm.


----------



## Klayton (Dec 29, 2010)

You guys need to know this.

If you input ANYTHING onto the internet (even this estimator), and do NOT save it, IT CAN STILL BE RECORDED!!

If you went to the website, and didnt use it, THEY STILL RECORDED YOUR IP ADDRESS.

There is NO secrecy on the internet. There are A LOT of military/government computers buried underground in Maryland that do nothing other than RECORD who is going to known "survival" websites, "revolutionary" websites, etc etc...

You are almost always, unknowingly, adding to "big brother's database" every time you make a key stroke, visit a website, send an email with any keywords in it, or anything else on the internet. 

Just food for thought... :scratch


----------



## vn6869 (May 5, 2010)

Back on topic

Got an e-mail from Emergency Essentials - If you use their Food Analyzer and order something from it you get free shipping. 

Their shipping is dirt cheap anyway, but a pretty good promotion. :wave:

For you paranoid types -yes whatever you put on the internet can be recovered. 
If my computer training servers me, defragging frequently overwrites deleted files. AND reformatting the hard drive really really makes it very hard to recover anything - but at a price of course.:goodluck: :ghost:


----------



## efbjr (Oct 20, 2008)

*Easy to do...*



vn6869 said:


> For you paranoid types -yes whatever you put on the internet can be recovered.
> If my computer training servers me, defragging frequently overwrites deleted files. AND reformatting the hard drive really really makes it very hard to recover anything - but at a price of course.:goodluck: :ghost:


I Googled the following "Free programs for wiping hard drives" and a LOT of programs popped up that allows you to completely wipe a hard drive without resorting to the microwave. Many of these programs are freeware. I believe that the government standard is to wipe the HD 5 times and fill the drive with zeros, to prevent the possibility of data recovery. Norton has an application that can do this.


----------



## BadgeBunny (Nov 2, 2010)

While I certainly did not anticipate it I have learned an awful lot about computer HDs in this thread! Thanks guys and gals!!


----------

